# What are your top 3 3DS games?



## thisistian (Nov 27, 2016)

My favourite 3 are:

3. Harvest Moon Cute
2. Pok?mon X
1. Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## Zireael (Nov 27, 2016)

1. Majora's Mask 3D
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf 
3. Ocarina of Time 3D

Maybe Tales of the Abyss will top OoT3D once I finally get around to playing through it all.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

I literally only own three right now so, easy peasy:

1. Fire Emblem Fates
2. Fire Emblem Awakening
3. ACNL


----------



## Corrie (Nov 27, 2016)

1. ACNL
2. ORAS
3. Mario Kart 7


----------



## Joy (Nov 27, 2016)

1. Fire Emblem Awakening
2. Phoenix Wright (everything)
3. Story of Seasons


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

1. Kid Icarus Uprising
2. ACNL
3. ACHHD


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

1. Pokemon XY (sumo might take this place though)
2. TLOZ ALBW
3. FE13


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 4, 2016)

1. Fire Emblem: Awakening
2. Fire Emblem: Revelations
3. Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## faceburn (Dec 4, 2016)

Kapriznyy said:


> I literally only own three right now so, easy peasy:
> 
> 1. Fire Emblem Fates
> 2. Fire Emblem Awakening
> 3. ACNL



You have great taste.


----------



## phoenixfab (Dec 4, 2016)

1- Fire Emblem Fates

2- Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon

3- ACNL


----------



## matt (Dec 4, 2016)

Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright ace attorney
Professor Layton and the miracle mask


----------



## nami26 (Dec 6, 2016)

1. Pok?mon OmegaRuby (soon to be Sun)
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf
3. Mario Kart 7


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

1. Acnl
2. Pokemon sun and moon
3. Pokemon x and y


----------



## pocky (Dec 8, 2016)

in no particular order

ACNL
Bravely Default
Fantasy Life


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 8, 2016)

1. Pokemon Sun
2.Animal Crossing: New Leaf
3. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2016)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
2. The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
3. Super Mario 3D Land

(If we're only talking original 3DS games and not VC, 3D Classics and such.)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2016)

1. ORAS
2. kid icarus
3. ACNL
i would put fe:a on the list, but it's one of my least favourite fire emblem games out of all fire emblems


----------



## danieeelle (Dec 8, 2016)

The ones I've been playing most lately:

1. ACNL
2. Pokemon Moon
3. Style Savvy: Fashion Forward (it's SO ADDICTING)


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

1. ACNL
2. Tales of The Abyss
3. Mario Kart 7

Honorable mention goes to all 5 of my Nintendogs games. Used to play those obsessively lmao


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

*1.* Animal Crossing New Leaf
*2.* Pokemon Y
*3.* Pokemon Moon


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 9, 2016)

The 3ds has too many cool games to pick just three.

Pok?mon X / Moon
Phoenix Wright Spirit of Justice
Fire Emblem Awakening / Fates


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 11, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf Welcome Amiibo
Pok?mon Moon
Hatsune Miku Project Mirai
(HHD and Corpse Party...)


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 11, 2016)

ACNL
Pokemon X
Pokemon AS


----------



## Joy (Dec 12, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> 1. ACNL
> 2. Tales of The Abyss
> 3. Mario Kart 7
> 
> Honorable mention goes to all 5 of my Nintendogs games. Used to play those obsessively lmao



How is Tales of the Abyss?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't have a lot of 3DS games. sooo

ACNL Welcome Amiibo
MK7
only choice is between Paper Jam, Sticker Star, or 3D Land so guess I'll go 3D Land.


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmmm... This is hard... 

1)Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (favorite game of all time so...)
2)Story of Seasons
3)Pok?mon Moon


----------



## Ponyu (Dec 14, 2016)

It's so hard to narrow it down to three. I'd say
1. ACNL (even better after the update. Logged about 1500 hours with that game, or games, because I have several towns.)
2. Fantasy Life (I logged about 150 hours, it's beautiful and cute and addictive!)
3. Majora's Mask.

Although I do love many more games, the other Zeldas (ALBW, OOT, HW), Pok?mon entries (especially ORAS and Sun/Moon), Yo-Kai Watch, Fire Emblem Fates, Rhythm Heaven Fever as well as the Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton games are all games I would recommend. Also Zero Escape, Stella Glow, and Luigi's Mansion 2. And a bonus: Return to Popolocrois - short game, but cute and fun.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Kid Icarus
2. ACNL
3. SSB4


----------



## Loriii (Dec 14, 2016)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf / Welcome Amiibo
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 14, 2016)

1. ACNL

2. Ocarina of Time

3. Smash Bros


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 23, 2016)

1. A Link Between Worlds
2. New Leaf
3. Pokemon Y


----------



## mags (Dec 26, 2016)

1. ACNL
2. Disneys magical world 2
3. Story of the seasons


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)

Mario Party Star Rush
Yokai Watch
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 2, 2017)

1. All Zelda games
2. ACNL
3. Fantasy Life


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jan 2, 2017)

1. Pokemon Sun
2. Super Smash Bros.
3. Kirby: Planet Robobot

I have Ocarina of Time, but don't like it because idk how to get past the big spiders.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

oh idk lol i have like 2 3ds games yikeroonies!!!

1. ACNL
2. tomodachi life
3. pokemon black or w/e it's called lol


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Ocarina of Time 3d
3. Lol I only have 3 games so I guess my only other choice is Smash.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 2, 2017)

1.) ACNL
2.) Pokemon Moon
3.) Zelda Ocarina of Time

Runner Up- Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

Majoras mask, Pokemon Y, Kid Icarus

actually I take that back, Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon was great


----------



## Koopa K (Jan 2, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Fantasy Life
3. Pok?mon


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2017)

fantasy life
animal crossing new leaf
fire emblem awakening


----------



## OLoveLy (Jan 4, 2017)

My 3 favorites games on 3DS, it's: _Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pokemon and Disney Magical World 2_. :3


----------



## Annabloem (Jan 4, 2017)

Animal crossing new leaf, pokemon omega ruby, tomodachi life


----------



## Antonio (Jan 4, 2017)

1. Smash Bros
2. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
3. pokemon moon


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 4, 2017)

Fire emblem awakening 
Animal Crossing New leaf
Pokemon Moon


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

3.Pokemon Moon
2.Fire Emblem Conquest
1.Animal Crossing:New leaf


----------



## Kalle (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't think I've played enough games yet on the 3DS, but so far these are my favorites:

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Fire Emblem Awakening
Shovel Knight


----------



## Cascade (Jan 5, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon Moon/AS/X
Majora Mask


----------



## Envy (Jan 6, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
2. Pokemon X/Y
3. Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance


----------



## Yui (Jan 6, 2017)

1. Pokemon Moon
2. ACNL
3. Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeons!


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. fantasy life
3. harvest moon new beginning.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 7, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Fire Emblem Fates
3. Monster Hunter Generations


----------



## Soigne (Jan 7, 2017)

Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Pok?mon XY


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2017)

1. majora's mask
2. x and y
3. acnl


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 7, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Pok?mon Sun/Moon
3. Super Mario Maker (For the 3DS)


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 7, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Pokemon Sun
3. Harvest moon skytree village


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
2. Pokemon Sun/Moon
3. PWAA: Spirit of Justice


----------



## Claude (Jan 8, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Story of Seasons
3. Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

3. Youtube/Internet Browser/Miiverse
2. ACNL
1. Colors! 3D


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
2. ACNL
3. Kirby: Triple Deluxe


----------



## mogyay (Jan 9, 2017)

new leaf, fire emblem and pokemon sun!


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2017)

Top 3 (in no particular order):
- Aninal Crossing: New Leaf
- Monster Hunter Generations
- Pokemon Sun/Moon

Honorable Mentions;
- Hyrule Warriors Legends 
- Pokemon XY/ORAS
- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate


----------



## Runa (Jan 12, 2017)

There are a lot more 3ds games I need to play when I have time, but my favorite right now are:

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
2. Monster Hunter Generations
3. Pokemon X


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't say for sure since I've been away from nintendo for awhile and I've yet to experience most games, but right now its

1. Animal Crossing; New Leaf
2. Fantasy Life
3. Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 16, 2017)

Such an easy question is this!  My top3 is:

- Majora's Mask
- Fantasy Life
- Heroes of Ruin


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 16, 2017)

Hmm, taking the entire 3DS library and making a list of my top 3 favorites is difficult, but I'll give it a try.

- Story of Seasons
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Harvest Moon Skytree Village

In no particular order. 3DS games only, no ports/remakes.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 16, 2017)

Easy.

1. Kid Icarus Uprising
2. ACNL
3. Pokemon Sun/Moon


----------



## vel (Jan 16, 2017)

1. pokemon platinum
2. fire emblem fates
3. acnl


----------



## DaleWes (Jan 18, 2017)

vedl said:


> 1. pokemon platinum
> 2. fire emblem fates
> 3. acnl



Pokemon Sun
Mario
Harvest Moon


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 18, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
3. Pilotwings Resort


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 18, 2017)

1. ACNL
2. Final fantasy
3. Mario Kart 7

I would say Pokemon but I mainly play that on my gameboy, not my 3DS


----------



## Aleigh (Jan 22, 2017)

1) New Super Mario Bros 2
2) Animal Crossing New Leaf
3) Super Smash Bros


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 22, 2017)

1. Mario Kart 7
2. ACNL
3. Hyrule Warriors Legends


----------



## 1milk (Jan 22, 2017)

1 - pokemon moon
2 - pokemon x
3- acnl
4 - pokemon alpha sapphire
5 - new super mario brothers 2 lmao


----------



## Daydream (Jan 23, 2017)

1- Animal Crossing New Leaf
2- Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3DS (I'm know the Wii U version is better, but I've never had a Wii U...)
3- Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## Lululand (Jan 23, 2017)

1) Pok?mon Sun

2) Animal Crossing New Leaf

3) Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## Keitara (Jan 24, 2017)

1. Fire Emblem Fates + Awakening
2. Pokemon / ACNL

it's funny considering I only bought the 3ds for Pokemon XY to begin with, but bought Fire Emblem first and it completely enthralled me more than anything ;'))


----------



## ellarella (Jan 24, 2017)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Fire Emblem Awakening
ACNL

I haven't played Fire Emblem Fates yet, but I expect it to join the list


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

1t. ACNL
1t. Mario Kart 7
2. Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
3. Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 25, 2017)

My top 3 3DS games as of the current moment are:

*Pokemon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire* 
While I greatly prefer X & Y and Sun & Moon for having trainer customization and more interesting regions, Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire are a happy medium. They feature more Mega Evolutions than were in X & Y and a number of those aren't even available in Sun & Moon. Additionally, they felt fulfilling enough and even though there's not a whole lot of postgame, all of those legendaries helped me fill out my National Pokedex and I even managed to soft reset for and capture a shiny Kyurem after getting the Shiny Charm. They include the Super Training feature that I love and which wasn't included in Sun & Moon, and the fact that the Elite Four's Pokemon increase in level in rematches unlike in X & Y made levelling team members to 100 very simple and easy.


*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
Considering this is an Animal Crossing forum and the fact that I don't have a wide variety of 3DS titles, it's unsurprising that it's one of my favorites on the system. There is a ton of content that has kept me busy and entertained on and off for years now. Definitely my favorite installment in the series, and whatever next main series game comes out will have a lot to live up to if it wants to compete.


*Fire Emblem Awakening*
While I absolutely cannot find enjoyment in this game and greatly dislike where the series has been for the past nearly 5 years since its initial Japanese release, it is a fact that the series would be dead without it. I wouldn't mind the series dying back then as it currently stands, but it made Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia possible and depending on how they handle remaking that, I may at least owe this game a debt of gratitude.


If Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia is good, it will replace Awakening in a heartbeat considering my disdain for Awakening. If they flub it up somehow, I'd put Kid Icarus Uprising in Awakening's place here. I didn't even play Kid Icarus Uprising, but it has received a lot of praise and one of my friends has raved about it in the past so I'd give it a nod here.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

In no particular order:
- Majora's Mask 3D
- Animal Crossing New Leaf 
- Ocarina of Time 3D


----------

